# I Found a Green MantidFly!!!



## kmsgameboy (Aug 24, 2011)

I found a Green Mantisfly at work last night. Has anyone kept these before? How long do they live? I think it would be cool to keep but I may just get rid of it.


----------



## Ryan.M (Aug 24, 2011)

They are pretty cool, i hadn't even heard of them till about a month ago when i saw a picture of one in a book.

Now if it were me, i would keep it for about a week, take plenty of pictures, gut load it with food and then give it to a mantis haha, but hey, thats just me


----------



## yeatzee (Aug 25, 2011)

Ryan.M said:


> They are pretty cool, i hadn't even heard of them till about a month ago when i saw a picture of one in a book.
> 
> Now if it were me, i would keep it for about a week, take plenty of pictures, gut load it with food and then give it to a mantis haha, but hey, thats just me


yes and they were terribly difficult to keep for me, they died randomly and did not eat. Not the same species though......


----------



## Peter Clausen (Aug 26, 2011)

Mine ate just fine, but didn't live long. The life cycle is probably not feasible for many hobbyists, but I'd love to hear that somebody accomplished a captive generation of them some day!


----------



## minard734 (Sep 8, 2011)

My cousin is keeping a mantidfly right now. He's had it for a couple weeks and it's doing well.


----------



## lunarstorm (Sep 8, 2011)

I've never heard of a mantidfly before today. I just looked up some pics and wow! I hope to see one someday.


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 9, 2011)

I had one that did well for a couple of weeks, got restless for a couple of days, then died.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Jan 27, 2012)

I found one in my basement, but sadly it died within a week.


----------

